# Taste test #3, Mexican Adobo



## richoso1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Contents: This is a traditional Mexican Adobo from the Savory Spice Shop that is a mix of garlic, onion, mild green chiles, honey powder, cumin, black pepper and Mexican oregano.

For a 5-6 lb. pork shoulder, I made a marinade by mixing 2 tbsp. Adobo mix with 4 tsp. of smoked sweet Spanish paprika, and then add 3 tbsp. of kosher salt, 2/3 cup red wine vinegar and 2/3 cup olive. Cutup the pork shoulder into man-size chunks and mixed it well with the Adobo mix, and I let it sit in the fridge for 18 hrs. Cooked in a covered D.O. at 225Âº for 4-Â½ hrs. Since this was a controlled taste test, no smoke/wood was used. Same procedure as the other 2 taste tests.
Results: Good over all flavor and the meat was ready to pull with ease. I WILL USE THIS ONE AGAIN, BUT Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]LL SMOKE THE MEAT. I rated this Mexican Adobo equal to the Lodo Rojo (Red Mud), both are better than the Caribbean Adobo, according to my guests.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 14, 2008)

Mmmm, it looks great rich! Thank you for the report and thank you for the recipe.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 14, 2008)

I love the taste tests you try!!and how you go about it... Thanks for the info...


----------



## richtee (Feb 14, 2008)

Yum... I really gotta try that cooking style out. I love "Pork Verde"... seems quite similar...no?


----------



## walking dude (Feb 14, 2008)

rich..........after you smoke the pork...........how then would you go about this recipe........smoke the pork before marianding......or after?


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 14, 2008)

WD, I plan to marinade the pork first, then smoke that sucker dead (I'm mean done). If I wanted to pull it, I'd cut it up in man-size chunks before the marinade. At least I have some options, but cutting it up into man-size chunks really does cutdown the cooking time. I'll let you know my plan, whenever it happens.


----------



## abelman (Feb 14, 2008)

That looks very good. I might have to give that a shot. Thanks for sharing


----------



## charles1056 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks great Rich.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

